# Dance



## kevinr (Sep 1, 2021)

I once went to a dance and I was asked if I would introduce the next dance so I said the next dance will be the Quaker Dance.
Everybody just looked at me and said what's the Quaker Dance. 
I said oh twice round the room and out for your Oats.


----------

